# Classical Archives



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

I would like people's opinions about "Classical Archives".


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

What is that?..............


----------



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's the link: http://www.classicalarchives.com/


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Not heard of it before.

A quick glance of Berlioz' works suggests a many interesting historical performances, lots of expensive budget performances (yes, I know that's an oxymoron), and quite a few bumper sets to download. 
If used carefully, it is probably a useful resource for those who want to download music. As I have never used it, I can't comment on ease of use, quality of downloads etc etc


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Holy smokes... thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Classical Archives used to be one of the cheapest places to download 320 kbps Naxos albums - for $6 a pop versus $8 on iTunes for lower-quality 256 kbps. For other labels CA seems to charge $10 to $12. This has been steadily going up.

Only a week or two ago they seem to have lost their contract with Naxos. I see no Naxos albums under New Releases. I'm looking now and I still see older Naxos albums still available though for the low price, so maybe not all is lost. The low-cost supplier of new Naxos downloads now seems to be ClassicsOnline, which currently charges $7 a pop, down from $8 a month or two ago (I think).

Price considerations aside, it's a good site. You can become a member, stream a lot of music, etc.


----------



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

I think that this site is a transition of "Classical Music Heritage Society". You can have it on all day and listen to the entire library. Also their "radio". If you subscribe you get a discount on all purchases. I've been using it for 4 years; it download separately or with iTunes. Naxos has their own site (lately); but the "boss" is declaring in their forum that Naxos is still supporting them. They have good music history on all the big composer. The history is in the form of a "podcast".


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I discovered them years ago. It's a bit like Naxos Music Library, except that you have to pay (my public library has Naxos access). I don't feel that it is for me. I can get all of that on YT, my own collection and the services my local public library provides.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have used the site a lot before, as a Ressource, but now I find it a bit to much sale-pushing.

Nowadays I mostly use Arkivemusic and presto classical as resources. Also selling music, but it is possible to browse around without constant BUY reminders.


----------

